# preschool for 3 yr old



## lilesMom

We hve been offered and accepted a place in special preschool for ds starting sep.
He has cerebral palsy, epilepsy ( uncontrolled)
And probable autism
How many days do ye think would work best.
I know ye don't know him
But just looking for opinions or to see what ye did
Thanks .
I want him to hve the best benefit of it
But without exhausting him


----------



## lilesMom

Just to add
He will get speech and Lang and physio etc at the school
And can nap anytime he needs they said
Plus nurse there if epilepsy calls for it


----------



## BunnyN

Sorry I dont have personal experience. Can you start with more days and cut back if you see its too much.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Yeah they are very flexible.
She said he can go different numbers of days every week if we want
Depending on what he is able for
With epilepsy and tiredness.
Will just hve to wing it a little I guess :)
Thanks xx
Every child differs anyway 
Or they can differ from week to week.
I'll know fast of its too much for him


----------



## BunnyN

It sounds like a great place anyway. Its nice that he will be able to get the most out of it without too much pressure.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Could you start with mon, we'd, fri morning.

My thought process is that he'll get rest days in between each session and mornings may be better as he'll be rested and can have a quiet afternoon to recharge.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah it does sound good bunny.
I met with the staff and they were lovely.
Sounds like it could benefit him hugely.
So id want him to go as much as he can
But not overdo it.

Yeah Mon, wed Fri prob be best.
But they take them to the hydro pool two days a week.
Id love him to be there for both of them.
Hoping its not Tues and Thurs.
He is like a fishy in the water
He adores it!!
Does great exercises without even realising it.
They would hve his physio in the pool with them
And learn his program.
So would do his physio with him too.
The more I'm typing, 
The more I realise we r lucky to get in there :)
Here's hoping he likes it now :)


----------



## lilesMom

I was thinking if he could manage it Mon,Tues , Thurs Fri could work too.
Only ever two days in a row.
I'll hve to see how his meds and seizures r behaving themselves come sep :)
Hopefully he be flying 
Changing meds again at the mo.
He is off form.

Thanks for your help ladies xxx 
Much appreciated


----------



## BunnyN

Let us know how he gets on,


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm assuming that he will get 15 free funded hours. I would book mon-fri mornings ir afternoons, and if it's too much, cut the days down x


----------



## Reid

My son's currently at a specialist nursery he's autistic but the nursery have children with cp and other additional needs 
He dose 4 full days mon Tue and we are both off together on the wed back in nursery for this fri 
This has been a really good balance for us and it's really helped with his development.
When he first started he got 2 full days but that's only because that was the only spaces available and we were really lucky to get it xx


----------



## lilesMom

He will get Mon to Fri , 9 to 1.
If he us able for it.
Got our official autism diagnosis today anyway.
Zero surprize :)
But we needed it for the school place.
So its good to hve it sorted.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Reid xx
I'm thinking that might work for my squish as well
Cod he would only ever hve two days in a row then
I'm not sure of I should start him off slower at first
Say 2 days first week or two 
Then 3.
Or if it be better to just see if he could get used to the 4 right away
And cut down if needed.
I suppose ill see how he is come sep.
Thanks for all help xxx


----------

